# Financial emigration from South Africa



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello All,
is there anyone that has completed the financial emigration process in SA that has left very long ago? I left in 1984 and believe that I did not formally emigrate. I no longer have tax documents from this time, so no tax number though I do have an ID number from this time. The SARS site seems to require eFiling, but I do not know how this can be done without a tax number. 
Any insights appreciated!


----------

